# Little League Baseball Action!



## ooF Fighters (Nov 26, 2012)

This is why I got my 7D in the first place!


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 26, 2012)

Stand next to the pitcher with a camera and they assume you are asking for it!


----------



## SwnSng (Apr 3, 2015)

Anything for the shot by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr




Opening Day - Golden Hill Little League by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------

